# The worst food I have ever seen



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I was at Wal mart tonight and I was looking at the ingredients in dog foods and I looked at a box of "Ol Roy Beef and Cheese flavored" I don't recall every ingredient but the first two stuck in my mind.

Meat by-products, and then High Fructose Corn Syrup.

How they heck is that a balanced diet? that sounds like diabetes waiting to happen. I feel bad for any dog who has to eat that (Probably very tasty, after all it's practically candy) food.


----------



## ZerotheHero3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I was at Wal mart tonight and I was looking at the ingredients in dog foods and I looked at a box of "Ol Roy Beef and Cheese flavored" I don't recall every ingredient but the first two stuck in my mind.
> 
> Meat by-products, and then High Fructose Corn Syrup.
> 
> How they heck is that a balanced diet? that sounds like diabetes waiting to happen. I feel bad for any dog who has to eat that (Probably very tasty, after all it's practically candy) food.


Omg...GROSS. I'd rather feed my dog cardboard. YUCK


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

And people feed their dogs this stuff and then wonder why they have bad teeth... *sigh*


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think that's the same stuff as a Sam's Club food.....some kind of semi-moist beef and cheese stuff, comes in individual servings in a big cardborad box. My grandma used to buy that for her dog, because it was individually packaged and the dog liked it  . He had terrible ears issues and bad teeth. He had a stroke, and the vet sent him home with Dog Chow Senior, and he improved dramatically (in general health, not from the stroke so much). Seriously, that's pretty bad stuff. Like anyone needs HFCS, much less dogs.

Though I don't know what's worse. I checked out the dollar store brand, and there aren't ANY meat sources until the 5th or 6th ingredient. And the first ingredients are such gems as wheat middlings and corn starch. And the "meat ingredient" is meat and bone meal.......but maybe that's better in a daily diet than massive amounts of sugar. Hard to say.


----------



## sassykzt (Oct 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Meat by-products, and then High Fructose Corn Syrup.
> 
> 
> Horrors! Sad, but many don't know any better. They eat food w/ H.F.C.S. too.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd recommend this food seeing it must have passed AAFCO guidelines and the ingredients is superior cause those are good carbs that dogs digest cause the guide school told me carbs and syrup bond together making a super protein carb far superior to red meat allowing an exponential thriving condition.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

bully said:


> I'd recommend this food seeing it must have passed AAFCO guidelines and the ingredients is superior cause those are good carbs that dogs digest cause the guide school told me carbs and syrup bond together making a super protein carb far superior to red meat allowing an exponential thriving condition.


oh no!! not another one...  hahaha!

my in-laws had an old dog with really bad teeth. they thought that giving him this sort of food, the kind that is so sweet i don't think a person could eat it, would be best for him because he couldn't chew the kibble anymore. big mistake! his teeth got a million times worse from all the sugar. semi-moist food is almost always made with hfcs. it is sticky and sticks to the teeth and it is horrible! and that is only the tooth aspect why this food is bad...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know when I see people leaving Fleet Farm with bags of Sprout dog food, I have to bite my tongue not to say something. I think some people don't know better but others just don't care. It is cheap so they get it. The dog eats it so they think, good enough.

Poor dogs probably feel like I do after I binge on candy bars.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

*shakes head* Wow, just wow.


----------



## squirmyworm (Jan 7, 2008)

bully said:


> I'd recommend this food seeing it must have passed AAFCO guidelines and the ingredients is superior cause those are good carbs that dogs digest cause the guide school told me carbs and syrup bond together making a super protein carb far superior to red meat allowing an exponential thriving condition.


Um...how can carb + carb = protein?

By this formula, I should be able to supplement my current high-grain diet (I like toast) with a lot of Reese's and regular Coke, and end up with better health.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I do believe bully was making a tributory nod to our resident "the worse it is the more I'm going to recommend it" poster.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

bully said:


> I'd recommend this food seeing it must have passed AAFCO guidelines and the ingredients is superior cause those are good carbs that dogs digest cause the guide school told me carbs and syrup bond together making a super protein carb far superior to red meat allowing an exponential thriving condition.


Syrup and carbs cannot bind together because syrup IS carbs..... it's broken down in the body into carbs, how can they bind...

meat is a protein..no carbs involved in it at all. There is no such thing as a protein carb......... because carbs are made from Carbon Hydrogen and Oxygen atoms and proteins are made from amino acids(quite complicated structures). . . . . . . . the structure is completely different, you would know this and the guide school as well (though I doubt they told you that) if you even learned high school biology.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Bully was being funny guys.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

LOL bully, you left out " it's all about marketing"


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

bully said:


> I'd recommend this food seeing it must have passed AAFCO guidelines and the ingredients is superior cause those are good carbs that dogs digest cause the guide school told me carbs and syrup bond together making a super protein carb far superior to red meat allowing an exponential thriving condition.


 LOL You just made my night! Thanks!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Thats gross.

I work at walmart portriat studio riht now(just seasonal). And you dont een wat to know how many people I see leaving with40lbs bags of Alpo, Kibbles and bits nd Ol' roy. Makes me sick. I dont understand why people just dont care. yes its cheap and why is it cheap? because of the crap and garbage in it. But really it costs couple hundred bucks a month to feed a normal adult human. so why not spend 20-30 bucks a month to feed the dog good food. I dont get it.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Tankstar said:


> Thats gross.
> 
> I work at walmart portriat studio riht now(just seasonal). And you dont een wat to know how many people I see leaving with40lbs bags of Alpo, Kibbles and bits nd Ol' roy. Makes me sick. I dont understand why people just dont care. yes its cheap and why is it cheap? because of the crap and garbage in it. But really it costs couple hundred bucks a month to feed a normal adult human. so why not spend 20-30 bucks a month to feed the dog good food. I dont get it.


A lot of people just don't know. I didn't until I had my first dog with food allergies. Even then I wouldn't have known it was food allergies until I found out about them on DF because my VetS refused to even consider it.

When I cashier (I work at Target) and I see a cheap bag of food come though that is 50lbs for like $25 I always make a comment "Man I wish my food was that cheap" 90% of the time, we start talking and I end up informing them about food. Most people I talk to have NO CLUE anything about dog food. When I start talking, they start asking questions and I end up giving them a listing of better quality dog foods, and this website to find out more about it. A lot of people have the same issue as I did with Carter, and their vets have no clue why their dogs itch so much. The next time I see these people, then give me a hug and thank me for telling them to change their dog's food. All of a suddenly their dog's no long itch, are in better health then they were, and no long need bi-weekly cortizone shots.

Dog food isn't even something most Vets know about, so how should the normal Joe Blow know? 

At least the people buying Ol' Roy are feeding their pets (not even close to the best) but at least they are getting fed. I always take the time to talk to people about dog food if they will listen. Most people do and most people change. As I say to them "Your already spending $50+ at the vet each month and $30+ on food, I think you an spend $45 on a good bag of dog food for a month or 2 to see how your dog does." And they agree.


----------



## brecken (Oct 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I was at Wal mart tonight and I was looking at the ingredients in dog foods and I looked at a box of "Ol Roy Beef and Cheese flavored" I don't recall every ingredient but the first two stuck in my mind.
> 
> Meat by-products, and then High Fructose Corn Syrup.
> 
> How they heck is that a balanced diet? that sounds like diabetes waiting to happen. I feel bad for any dog who has to eat that (Probably very tasty, after all it's practically candy) food.


i agree, which is why it is very important for people to check the ingredients on dog food, and i dont think people really even think to do that. i mean there is healthier foods out there that are within peoples budget. people can buy healthier dog food for the price of grocery dog food. they just have to do the research and look.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

How can it be surprising what people feed their pets when you look at what people feed themselves and their children. Drive by a McDonalds during rush hour or lunch time. Drive through lines are packed. Shopping carts filled with chips, pop, food in boxes? Why would they care what they feed their pets?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Wlfdg said:


> How can it be surprising what people feed their pets when you look at what people feed themselves and their children. Drive by a McDonalds during rush hour or lunch time. Drive through lines are packed. Shopping carts filled with chips, pop, food in boxes? Why would they care what they feed their pets?


I have a choice to eat bad stuff if I want, my dogs don't.


----------



## Wlfdg (Oct 18, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I have a choice to eat bad stuff if I want, my dogs don't.


See, now I find the choice to feed dogs well and yourself poorly to be very noble, but quite surprising! 

*BRAVO!* to those who choose to take good care of their dogs.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

There are people who swear by ol' roy. My grandparents came down from rural KY and they were suprised to find that I feed Hallie grain-free and pay so much for her food. They kept telling me "The vet recommended it, it has to be good!" Apparently their vet advocates Kibbles N Bits...Vets are not nutritionists! I saw the worst dog food ever at a discount store once, I remember not seeing meat anywhere except for "meat byproducts" and that was at least the 5th ingredient. Sadly, my beagle would probably break through a fence to get to the kibbles n bits , she's deprived of junk food. Dogs do enjoy the foods but shouldn't we care more about our dogs health rather than what they prefer? Corn doesn't make dogs happy, fetch does!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I have never seen a dog food with High Fructose Corn Syrup in it before. I'm frankly gobsmacked that _anyone_ would put that into dog food!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Pai said:


> I have never seen a dog food with High Fructose Corn Syrup in it before. I'm frankly gobsmacked that _anyone_ would put that into dog food!


Kibbles 'n' Bits has it too. Really any semi-moist pet food will have it. I used to let my cats have an occasional packet of Tender Vittles (in Googling it, I find they no longer sell it in the U.S.? Good riddance), but stopped because of the HFCS in it. 

The REGULAR Ol' Roy is not the worst dog food on the market. About the same quality as Pedigree. All of the "sub categories" of Ol' Roy are really bad, though. Like "Kibbles, Chunks, 'n' Chews", which is a Kibbles 'n' Bits knock-off. HFCS is the *5th* ingredient! It's also has a lot of very bright colors in it. I have to say I don't trust a dog food that brightly colored. That's the brand Shug's former owner dropped her off with, and we didn't even finish the bag. Ugh.

And.....Shug's former owner LOVED her. Would have done anything for her. And if she had known that food wasn't good, she would have bought something better, no question. A lot of people simply don't know any better.

The generic store brands and dollar store brands are pretty much just flavored sawdust with vitamins. I guess vitaminized sawdust will keep pets alive, but all the animals I know that eat those brands are very unhealthy looking.


----------



## CCM (Feb 6, 2021)

Inga said:


> I know when I see people leaving Fleet Farm with bags of Sprout dog food, I have to bite my tongue not to say something. I think some people don't know better but others just don't care. It is cheap so they get it. The dog eats it so they think, good enough.
> 
> Poor dogs probably feel like I do after I binge on candy bars.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over eleven years old so I'm closing it to future replies. Feel free to join in our current discussions or start your own thread!


----------

